# Altenmunster Beer In 2 Litre Swing Top



## BOG (1/12/11)

Hello,

First Liquor has this in a 2 Litre swing top bottle for $25.

Has anyone tried it?

Pictures attached as I couldn't paste into the post.




BOG


----------



## brendo (1/12/11)

I picked one up last week for $20 - bargain I reckon.

I have had this beer previously in a 500ml size and it was a pretty standard German Pils - totally inoffensive.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## winkle (1/12/11)

A good standard German beer in a growler type bottle, DM's up sell the 500ml swing top for $6.99 and your average empty growler (1 to 2 L) is around $10-15 it is a damm good price.
Anyone know if we can get the 2 litre bottles here (Brisneyland) for the same price???


----------



## Florian (1/12/11)

Era used to sell them, but they don't exist anymore, and I think they were more around $40 as well. 

I have a German mate who is absolutely obsessed with this beer, he does a beer tasting with aussie mates every now and again (as in find the 'best' beer, not BJCP or similar), and this beer wins every time. 
I joined them once and it even kicked out my Schwarzbier, Pils and FlyPA that I brought along, unbelievable :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tyred (1/12/11)

I think I saw it a couple of weeks ago in first choice when it was on special. I can't remember what the cost was. I think it was up at the Mango Hill first choice as well.


----------



## Wimmig (2/12/11)

brendo said:


> I picked one up last week for $20 - bargain I reckon.
> 
> I have had this beer previously in a 500ml size and it was a pretty standard German Pils - totally inoffensive.
> 
> ...



I would say this is on par. It's exactly an inoffensive standard style. $25 for 2L is right. Good bottle to have around as well 

Does anybody know if the wall thickness of these bottles is different (after scale) to that of the 500ml ? i.e. export only / club style 330ml Erdinger etc?


----------



## mrTbeer (2/12/11)

Just got 1 in qld. $25 and a noice bottle. Still chilling so haven't tasted yet.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/11)

mrTbeer said:


> Just got 1 in qld. $25 and a noice bottle. Still chilling so haven't tasted yet.




From?


----------



## JDW81 (2/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> From?



Got a mate who is manager at first choice in NSW and he's got those bottles in stock ($25) and is expecting the big grolsch bottles soon. 

Still working on a discount for when I'm up there for chrissy.


----------



## mrTbeer (2/12/11)

1st choice - maroochydore


----------



## sim (2/12/11)

i got one earlier in the year from spiros in paddington. Pretty meh kinda lager, nice and drinkable, and yeah "inoffensive".

I bought it for the bottle :icon_cheers:


----------



## J Grimmer (2/12/11)

I was in spiros 2 weeks ago and they still had this in stock $35 if i remember correctly, saw it at the spotted cow bottlo in toowoomba as well for the same price. 1st choice also had them in the catalouge about 2-3 weeks ago for $20.


----------



## Brewer_010 (2/12/11)

I bought a couple about six months ago (mainly for the bottles) and thought it was a nice beer, spicy hops, yum.


----------



## J Grimmer (6/12/11)

J Grimmer said:


> I was in spiros 2 weeks ago and they still had this in stock $35 if i remember correctly, saw it at the spotted cow bottlo in toowoomba as well for the same price. 1st choice also had them in the catalouge about 2-3 weeks ago for $20.




1st choice waterford still has these for $25.


----------

